# friends, join us for Tibet trip!



## angellia (Jan 13, 2011)

we are four people from Uk, who wana hit the mountains most probably in May.
we chose a 8-day trip to Mt. Everest. anyone go together?
we'd like to meet new expats in China, just join us to explore the highest mountain range. if interested, leave me a message
Cheers!


----------

